# New and Already totally off-grid



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I am new here, but have been off the grid for about 16 years now. Who would like some questions answered from a solar/wind user and not a salesman. Inquire within


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

So what is your set up?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

My Set-up ? Well, lets see, I have 16 panels, 12 of witch are kyrocera 85 watts ea, 4 are kyrocera 125's each, a swea 500 watt wind gennie, 18 trojen T-105 batteries, 3 xantrax/trace 60 am charge controllers and a Trace 2512 pure sine wave inverter.. I also have 3 back up generators, 1 kohler twin 7kw, 1 powermate 5k and one very old antique wisconsin-robin 3.5 k.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I could use some help. I am looking at a small cabin with pretty conservative usage. I need about a 1.5 kw system and my plan is to do this slowly overtime. I would like to start with the batteries and use a generator to charge the batteries while I aquire the solar panels, etc. If it is 8 batteries, what generator and charger setup would you go with if cost is an issue. When I say cost I am also talking about fuel cost so a high amp charger to keep the generator time down. Thanks for your help.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

vollypc. I would recomend an inverter. If cost is a factor, I ususally find Trace 1215 mod sine wave inverters for around $400.00. 1500 watts of ac power and a real kick-a.. battery charger built right in. Much better then you can usually buy in the stores. Also, on gennie size, you could charge them up with a small charger and gennie , but would take a long time. By going with the inverter, you have not only got one of the best charging systems around, but your ac appliances would all work also. As far as gennies are concerned, most of what you will find in the lower price range are ususally from China and not going to stand up to the test of time. My 7k Kohler, is over 30 years old, almost like brand new inside and only cost me $200.00. Then another $200.00 to have it tuned up and dialed in. You find these in older motor homes. They are ususally only 110 volts, but can be converted to 220 should you need the extra power. They are HEAVY, so you will certainly need help moving one , even a little bit. You can also find older Onan's in these motor homes. I had one of them for about 5 years and it was 40 years old. I got the Kohler and sold the Onan to my neighbor about a year ago.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Get this 2000 watt pure sine wave inverter that runs ANY appliance within its power rating and never look back,inverters are making big changes in costs right now,then if wanted get a separate charging solution.What I would do,FWIW.

380.00 delivered on amazon.This is some clean serious power.
----------------------------------------------------------
INVERTER

The PROwatt SW Series feature True Sine-Wave AC output of 2000 watts. 

With high surge capability, the PROwatt SW Series provides the necessary current to startup demanding electrical loads. 

In addition to dual GFCI AC receptacles, the PROwatt SW Series include an innovative USB connection for providing power to most USB chargeable devices. The PROwatt SW Series offers many safety features not found in similar inverters. When equipped with a remote control, the PROwatt SW Series has the ability to provide automatic ignition lockout shutting down the inverter's output when the vehicle's ignition is not engaged.

The compact, easy-to-use and easy-to-install design of the PROwatt SW Series makes it ideal for use in commercial truck, RV and marine applications. With True Sine-Wave output, the PROwatt SW Series can provide power for all types of electrical loads including, variable speed power tools, advanced electrical appliances, microwaves and much more. The PROwatt SW provides household AC power anywhere.

Product Features:


* Low voltage shutdown (10.5 Vdc)
* Low voltage alarm (11.0 Vdc)
* Over voltage protection (15.5 Vdc)
* Over load shutdown
* Over temperature shutdown
* GFCI protection

Manufacturer Part Number: 806-1220


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

volley,

Check out www.backwoodssolar.com .... they've got a wealth of knowledge about system sizing. Helpful staff too, if you have questions.
I've got a setup about the size you're talking, about 1.1KW PV panels with 750AH of battery storage... 8 L-16 batts wired for 24volts.... gets us through 90% of the year, but we still need to use a generator way too often. Darn fridge is an energy hog, but so nice to have.

and yeah,like booboo said, sine-wave is the way to go. I've had so many headaches trying to figure out what will and what wont run on our Mod-sine inverter. MOST things run fine, but NOT all!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I can run anything in my house on a mod sine wave inverter. But my 2512 pure sine wave inverter does it cleaner and better. My mod sine wave inverters are for emergancy use only should something go wrong with my pure sine wave unit. As for the prowatt inverters, they use a lot more power to convert from dc to ac then the xantrax or outback inverter series. If you are seriously considering living off the grid, go with the best inverter, and you will never reget it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I have both,there are things mod sine wont run like anything with a digital panel on it,humms some others but tv,sat,phone,comp all run on mod sine ok.When the price was so high for sine wave, mod had its place,not now IMO.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I just have a modified wave inverter because I bought it several years ago when true sign waves were still pretty pricey and I was poor. Anyway the only thing I had problems running with it was an alarm clock because it would run slow. It does cause the occasional buzz. Since the price is right now I'd probably go with a pure sine wave unit if I were shopping but I'm not afraid of the modified wave like some seem to be, it's never ruined any of my stuff so far.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nadja, I would love to see what your house looks like and how you have the power systems set up. What are your thought on AC and DC systems, which do you prefere and why?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

City Bound said:


> nadja, I would love to see what your house looks like and how you have the power systems set up. What are your thought on AC and DC systems, which do you prefere and why?


Hello City Bound. I could take a few pic's of my panels, controllers, inverters and wind gennie in a few days IF the wind stops . But as for pic's of the house or where I am, sorry. 

As far as ac vs. dc. there is no choice, go ac all the way. Why would you want to run extra large wire for 12v when normal wiring in most any house will more then handle your inverters and power. Then there are the appliances to consider. You can buy pretty much everything you need in 12 v. from just about any rv store, but I can buy anything I need anywhere. Not to mention that I went through the propane with 12v assist refers for about 11 years and can honestly tell you that besides being very pricy, costing a lot of propane to run that they are junk. 

When you are considering solar/wind power to power up your house or cabin etc. do your research and do it well. Half way will NOT do, at least not for very long. Also, remember this, that any elec including ac or dc can and will start fires if you do not do it right. Good Luck Nadja


----------

